# West Rand agents



## The Newby (18/7/15)

thanks to all the guys/girls that replied but does this mean there is only 5 vapers in Krugersdorp is there any in randfontein or florida or westonaria. by the way all we will be available tomorrow if there is any need out there visit the vape king website for contact details

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/15)

I'm sure there are more than 5 vapers in Krugersdorp... but as always a new business takes time to attract a steady stream of customers.

Maybe the odd special and nice picture of a product or two would be a good thing.

Also using proper sentence case would look a lot more professional.

How does this post look as opposed to your one above?

Hi All,

This is @Newby here from Vape King West Rand! We have just opened and are ready to help you will all your vaping requirements! If you are a newby or a seasoned vaper you may want to try Kangertech newest offering... the outstanding performance starter kit! Yes the All new Subox!


Give us a PM or a call and we are here to serve!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## The Newby (18/7/15)

Thank you @Rob that is very good advise.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## David Fanner (25/1/16)

The Newby said:


> thanks to all the guys/girls that replied but does this mean there is only 5 vapers in Krugersdorp is there any in randfontein or florida or westonaria. by the way all we will be available tomorrow if there is any need out there visit the vape king website for contact details



@The Newby,
I'm a vaper in the KDP area!!
Where's your shop, and why don't you come up on google when I search "vape shops west rand"..?
Also, being a VK agent, are you linked to the VK rewards programme..?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/1/16)

Melissa & Eric melissaauc@gmail.com
Randfontein Agent ( Appointment Only )
Plot 195B Watting Street, Hillside Randfontein
Tel: 079 212 9850

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (25/1/16)

I am in florida but randfontein is a bit far

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

